# I heard a new noise last night



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If you have a warm garage and a jack, check the underside for possible damage to the DEF line or components. Could be a chunk of ice or road debris kicked up and took something out.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sounds like some sort of road damage. There is nothing about the DEF tank that should make any loud noise as you described. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

I wish I had a warm garage to check. That was my initial thought too, some type of road damage or some ice that finally fell out. I'll take it to the auto hobby shop and take a look at it this weekend. 

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

Got an answer to what that noise was....I finally got it looked at. Dropped off at the local Chevy dealership and that noise I heard was the DEF tank rupturing apparently.

The whole DEF system is hosed and needed to be replaced they said, 1700 bucks. I already replaced the system in 2017 when I was living in VA and that was a nightmare working with that Norfolk dealership. 

It's either time for a delete kit or time to get rid of it. I'll have to decide over the weekend. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> Got an answer to what that noise was....I finally got it looked at. Dropped off at the local Chevy dealership and that noise I heard was the DEF tank rupturing apparently.
> 
> The whole DEF system is hosed and needed to be replaced they said, 1700 bucks. I already replaced the system in 2017 when I was living in VA and that was a nightmare working with that Norfolk dealership.
> 
> It's either time for a delete kit or time to get rid of it. I'll have to decide over the weekend. Thanks for the suggestions guys.


Wow, what caused the tank to rupture?? Seems odd. How does it get sufficient pressure for that, and shouldn't it have a vent? Perhaps the heater malfunctioned and started boiling and it was a steam expansion? It seems really odd. I would request to inspect the ruptured tank and all the components, especially the heater to see if it can be figured out. There was coverage on a batch of bad DEF heaters, and if that was the root cause, it should be covered as a warranty repair. Dealerships don't get paid well for warranty work, so they don't have much incentive to investigate such things. On my Gen2 manual with a busted flywheel at 12k, they really wanted it to be a clutch bearing because it would be out of warranty by 83 miles, not kidding... Of course I knew that they would find otherwise when they got the transmission off, and they did. 

Oh, you mentioned hobby shop.. I take it you are Navy. Best Hobby Shop in my Navy experience, Kings Bay, GA. They even had a high tech 4 wheel alignment station there. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> Got an answer to what that noise was....I finally got it looked at. Dropped off at the local Chevy dealership and that noise I heard was the DEF tank rupturing apparently.
> 
> The whole DEF system is hosed and needed to be replaced they said, 1700 bucks. I already replaced the system in 2017 when I was living in VA and that was a nightmare working with that Norfolk dealership.
> 
> It's either time for a delete kit or time to get rid of it. I'll have to decide over the weekend. Thanks for the suggestions guys.



Guessing your DEF tank was just filled? 

DEF freezes at 12F/-11C 

The tank should have a bit of flex, but if it is topped right off it could have over expanded from the DEF freezing in this cold weather lately. 

I try not to fill over 3/4 of the way in the winter. Not always easy to do.

If you don't have inspection and you plan to not trade your car in any time soon a delete is a option.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

MRO1791 said:


> Wow, what caused the tank to rupture?? Seems odd. How does it get sufficient pressure for that, and shouldn't it have a vent? Perhaps the heater malfunctioned and started boiling and it was a steam expansion? It seems really odd. I would request to inspect the ruptured tank and all the components, especially the heater to see if it can be figured out. There was coverage on a batch of bad DEF heaters, and if that was the root cause, it should be covered as a warranty repair. Dealerships don't get paid well for warranty work, so they don't have much incentive to investigate such things. On my Gen2 manual with a busted flywheel at 12k, they really wanted it to be a clutch bearing because it would be out of warranty by 83 miles, not kidding... Of course I knew that they would find otherwise when they got the transmission off, and they did.
> 
> Oh, you mentioned hobby shop.. I take it you are Navy. Best Hobby Shop in my Navy experience, Kings Bay, GA. They even had a high tech 4 wheel alignment station there.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I really don't know. Could it have had something to to do with the DEF heater? Over the phone they told me that it was out, and that would be covered by GM. Didn't say anything about the tank itself. It was pretty cold when it happened, after driving for 2 days in below freezing temps and the DEF tank was full. Maybe I'm grasping at straws, but could all the DEF have frozen and broken the tank? That might explain the weird clunk/popping/bang I heard.

I need to dig out all my receipts, I'm sure that I've had the def heater replaced once, maybe twice. Ugh. I'm just going to pick it up from the dealer tomorrow and park it until I figure out what to do next. I just had the timing belt replaced in Dec, and I had the service exhaust system error before thanksgiving too, my maintenance budget is already spent.

Yeah, I'm in the Navy. Maybe I've been at the wrong bases, I have yet to see an alignment machine like that. That's pretty bad ass'd.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> Guessing your DEF tank was just filled?
> 
> DEF freezes at 12F/-11C
> 
> ...


And I thought I was crazy for thinking that. Yeah I filled it before my trip and for sh*t's and giggle's, I tried to add more after I got the car home. Thought maybe it would get rid of that message (wishful thinking) and the DEF tank overflowed before even a half gallon make it in there. Before it happened, I was in central WI for 3 weeks so it was cold the whole time.

Yeah, I've been seriously thinking about the delete option. Don't know where I'm going to live though after I leave RI. If I go home to Chicago, actually I don't know if they smog diesel cars. I'm sure they do. I have to do some googling and find out. The delete would be cheaper than the repair work at the dealer it seams.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> And I thought I was crazy for thinking that. Yeah I filled it before my trip and for sh*t's and giggle's, I tried to add more after I got the car home. Thought maybe it would get rid of that message (wishful thinking) and the DEF tank overflowed before even a half gallon make it in there. Before it happened, I was in central WI for 3 weeks so it was cold the whole time.
> 
> Yeah, I've been seriously thinking about the delete option. Don't know where I'm going to live though after I leave RI. If I go home to Chicago, actually I don't know if they smog diesel cars. I'm sure they do. I have to do some googling and find out. The delete would be cheaper than the repair work at the dealer it seams.


Could buy the tank and change it yourself as well. ACDelco DEF tank for the 2014 Cruze is $229 at Rock Auto. 
Should be a fairly easy change out. 

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...mission,diesel+exhaust+fluid+(def)+tank,18523


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

I thought about that too, was just pricing some parts online.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Quote from the DEF TSB "Correction: Dealers are to replace the DEF tank reservoir." They mention increased resistance of the def tank heater.Increase resistance means less current therefore less heating of the def fluid. Maybe the fluid froze and ruptured the tank. The whole tank assembly should be covered under this 10 year special coverage.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

oreo382 said:


> Quote from the DEF TSB "Correction: Dealers are to replace the DEF tank reservoir." They mention increased resistance of the def tank heater.Increase resistance means less current therefore less heating of the def fluid. Maybe the fluid froze and ruptured the tank. The whole tank assembly should be covered under this 10 year special coverage.


I getting ready to head over to tow it back from the dealership today. I'm going to pull up that TSB and bring a copy with me. I'll talk to the guy there after reading it over and see what he says.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

oreo382 said:


> Quote from the DEF TSB "Correction: Dealers are to replace the DEF tank reservoir." They mention increased resistance of the def tank heater.Increase resistance means less current therefore less heating of the def fluid. Maybe the fluid froze and ruptured the tank. The whole tank assembly should be covered under this 10 year special coverage.


After looking at that TSB, I think I might be owed at least a partial refund for when they replaced the DEF tank and heater last time (July of 2017). I need to dig out those receipts. But that was a different dealer in another state.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Dave's Diesel Cruze said:


> After looking at that TSB, I think I might be owed at least a partial refund for when they replaced the DEF tank and heater last time (July of 2017). I need to dig out those receipts. But that was a different dealer in another state.


The special coverage is for the DEF heater, if yours has failed then yes it is covered for 10 years/120,000 miles. 
The DEF heater does not prevent your tank from freezing when parked. It's purpose is to thaw the DEF for use once the car is running. 

If you do not have a code for a DEF heater then it might be hard to get it replace under the special coverage.
Had it been replace previously for the DEF heater failing then yes you should get a full refund for any cost to repair. 

Mine was done on my 2014 at no cost by the dealer.


----------



## Dave's Diesel Cruze (May 10, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> The special coverage is for the DEF heater, if yours has failed then yes it is covered for 10 years/120,000 miles.
> The DEF heater does not prevent your tank from freezing when parked. It's purpose is to thaw the DEF for use once the car is running.
> 
> If you do not have a code for a DEF heater then it might be hard to get it replace under the special coverage.
> ...



Excuse the late reply, I've been too **** busy lately. As an update, I got everything sorted out with the dealership. They ended up replacing the tank and pump for free after I asked them about the TSB. They had to look it up but, but it worked out. And the heater did throw a code. I paid for a few small things to be replaced, but that was way better than the alternative. 

Thanks again for the good info guys.


----------

